# Saw the grossest thing in the world.... please tell me this is normal!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 21, 2013)

*Ok I don't know how to put this delicately. I've only owned bucks since I have had these babies, 6 months. They are just now "hitting puberty". I was sitting in my buck pen watering them when all of a sudden one bucks pizzle came out and he turned around and mouthed it until he ejaculated in his own mouth and then ate it. No I am not kidding. I am not easily affected by anything but that is the last thing I ever expected to see. THEN about 2 minutes later the other one did it!!! There's 3 boys, all about 6-7 months and they still act like cute little babies until about this week when now they are pushing me with their heads, and now this. 

I know bucks have unusual behaviors, but now I'm weirded out.... PLEASE TELL ME THIS NORMAL!!?!!?!!*


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

Totally normal. They will also drink their own pee and pee allllllllllll over themselves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome to the wrld of owning BUCKS! 
Yep...their faces and beards will drip with pee, their fronts legs will be covered! 
...oh...and the smell will get worse in a few months!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Welcome to the wrld of owning BUCKS!
> Yep...their faces and beards will drip with pee, their fronts legs will be covered!
> ...oh...and the smell will get worse in a few months!


Oh and if you get it on you...it takes alot to get it out of clothing and off your skin. That smell... there isn't a word in the English language to describe it. 

Also if your buck tries to flirt with you, watch out.  a full grown buck trying to jump you is frightening the first time.


----------



## Rocco (Aug 21, 2013)

Bucks are such total lovable, huggable creatures during rut! 

You have to understand them to love them....their mentality:

1) Can I breed it?
2) Can I eat it?
3) Can I tear it up?
4) If unsure, do all of the above.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

Also watch out if they stand right next to you...they are going to pee on their legs and your legs since they can really spray that stuff. 

Oh and sometimes they will just be standing/walking and just suddenly go into a position similar to a doe urinating and begin ejaculating. Just randomly... they may even keep trying to walk with the front legs.  

I always have trouble getting my bucks to eat while in full rut.  So watch for dehydration and weight loss.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Aug 21, 2013)

And if you are a female and that special time of the month is what you are going through, watch out, they sense that and you DO NOT want to be around them.  To them, you are fair game.........just be careful.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> And if you are a female and that special time of the month is what you are going through, watch out, they sense that and you DO NOT want to be around them.  To them, you are fair game.........just be careful.


2x


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 21, 2013)

*Oh thank goodness it's normal!  I knew about the peeing thing, I had just never seen or heard anyone talk about what I mentioned.  And good to know about when your special monthly visitor is visiting.  Thanks for easing my mind! Here I thought I had some perverted goats or something, lol!!! *


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 22, 2013)

This thread just convinced me that I will never own goats! Rams don't do any of that crap!


----------



## secuono (Aug 22, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> This thread just convinced me that I will never own goats! Rams don't do any of that crap!


Yes, same here! No goat bucks ever!! That's beyond disgusting! My rams don't do anything! If you aren't an ewe in the mood, they are their calm selves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry guys... I have sheep and goats... goats all the way. Too many rams are dangerous.  I rather take stank over getting rammed and pummeled. I will never own a ram!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> GoatRancher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not female, so I dont' have to worry about that special time of the month 

But, if I'm out there cleaning their shelter or pen and I'm bent over, they think I'm fair game too


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> AshleyFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mental picture made me choke on my tea.

I hate it when they sneak up on you and just rub their head all over your side and look up at you, from under your arm, like " hi food lady, I have an itchy face can you scratch it for me". They're just caked with waxy black and brown urine and other unmentionable fluids. Looking up at you like they're a clean fluffy kitten wanting pets and scratches.  

You know you love a species when you can put up with that.


----------



## secuono (Aug 22, 2013)

My rams don't head butt people unless the person doesn't read their body language. My DH learned real quick, I told him to act normal, don't corner them and if you see them back up, head go down or they paw, to either bend down or just back off. Now he can approach the ram w/o issues and when he bends down, they approach in a friendly manner instead. 
 But goats also butt heads. Another reason my sheep are naturally polled, I don't want to risk being accidentally stabbed.... X_X


I didn't know they did that, WhiteMountainsRanch. That was extra gross to find out. I knew about the peeing and smelling like death.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Aug 22, 2013)

owning bucks is shall we say and acquired taste..hahah.. yes they stink and of course the stinkier they are the more loveable they are.. I have been peed on, rubbed on, attempted humped on.. all part of the process.. fall is always the worst.. rut is in full blow and they are at their buckiest!  yes it is true they are able to do things to themselves that most men envy.. not to mention the package is quite envious..hahah.. I only raise nigies.. I can't imagine a full grown boer or nubian trying to take advantage of me.. I have one buck who loves to rub his head (where his scent glands are) all over my backside if I am not paying attention.. I have been lifted off my feet several times when hooking up water buckets!! but with all of that I love my boys to death and the look of them is awesome (when they are clean) and those beards on my boys are awesome...zz top quality!  and of course the convenience is the number one factor!!!


----------



## meme (Aug 25, 2013)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> And if you are a female and that special time of the month is what you are going through, watch out, they sense that and you DO NOT want to be around them.  To them, you are fair game.........just be careful.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 27, 2013)

Not only will they swallow that mouth full but sometimes they'll walk up and spray/spit it at you instead...   Fun times!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 27, 2013)

Normal.  

Oh yeah, and a friend of mine told me how she once had to kick a buck in sensitive parts because he knocked her down and was trying to be amorous.


----------



## CritterZone (Aug 27, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noxema helps to remove the smell...


----------



## elevan (Aug 28, 2013)

I do have to say that this thread is hilarious!  


Oh, borax added to your laundry soap will help remove bucky odors from clothes.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 29, 2013)

And they will pee on their faces so much that sometimes they will get little raw spots from the acidity in the pee.


----------



## junkprospector (Aug 29, 2013)

soooo - i'm new to goats, we're picking ours up this weekend... and after reading this thread, i'm pretty sure we'll never have bucks. They sure do look good, but i think the buckiness of them would deter keeping any other goats. I guess we'll just keep does and have them bred.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 29, 2013)

junkprospector said:
			
		

> soooo - i'm new to goats, we're picking ours up this weekend... and after reading this thread, i'm pretty sure we'll never have bucks. They sure do look good, but i think the buckiness of them would deter keeping any other goats. I guess we'll just keep does and have them bred.


Well, I'll put it this way....I'd rather be sprayed by a skunk than go anywhere near a buck goat. Their odor is just horrid.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Well luckily they normally only do this in the fall. (Depending on breed and temperature)     

So the rest of the year they smell like any other goat. Also having your own buck reduces you bringing home diseases and parasites from the stud's farm...or what happened to me years ago was I took two girls to be bred and the guy was dishonest and stole them.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 29, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Not only will they swallow that mouth full but sometimes they'll walk up and spray/spit it at you instead...   Fun times!


  


*
This thread is TOO funny!!! At least I got honest answers and I know my goats are normal! 
*


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

We should have a grossest buck photo contest. Not like bucks in action photos... but just so people can see just how  these guy get while in rut.

Might be good reference for people wanting to buy their own buck.


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> junkprospector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smell is subjective though.  Our buck was a really strong musky odor that wasn't overly offensive.  But, yeah, some can get pretty horrid smelling.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 29, 2013)

I have owned 3 bucks (2 right now) and the smell doesn't really bother me. Yes, they have a distinctive odor, but you get used to it. I do make sure that I don't rub on them and then go and sit on my furniture; those clothes go into the laundry and the odor seems to come out of the clothes.

We are trimming buck feet tonight so I will be well doused with buck in rut smell by the end of the night. My dogs will love me.


----------



## Chevoner (Aug 29, 2013)

I like Ashley's idea; I'll probably be keeping bucks for my herd and it'd be nice to see first how 'bad' they can be. 
I've heard various opinions on buck odors, so it'd be nice if we could use "smell-o-vision" too.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Chevoner said:
			
		

> I like Ashley's idea; I'll probably be keeping bucks for my herd and it'd be nice to see first how 'bad' they can be.
> I've heard various opinions on buck odors, so it'd be nice if we could use "smell-o-vision" too.


 well after my boys start up, if you want,  I'll mail you a rag with some on it so you can get a whiff.


----------



## Chevoner (Aug 29, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> Chevoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the offer, but considering the current state of the world, it might be best not to send 'strange odors' through the mail!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

Chevoner said:
			
		

> I like Ashley's idea; I'll probably be keeping bucks for my herd and it'd be nice to see first how 'bad' they can be.
> I've heard various opinions on buck odors, so it'd be nice if we could use "smell-o-vision" too.




*I haven't found the smell to be *that* bad, but I definitely don't want it on my stuff or clothes! I made the mistake of petting one and later touched my phone, it wouldn't come off for weeks! *


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Y'all are scaring the crap out of me.  I have had bucks n the past, years ago.  I had forgotten about this aspect of them.  The reason I am now shaking n my boots is I am picking up two bucklings this weekend.  One is 6 months old and will be used for breeding my girls this year and then be whethered, the other one is still on the bottle and will be kept as an intact buck for later breedings.  Gulp....what am I getting myself in to. This behavior might be hard to explain to my 5 year old grandson.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Sep 1, 2013)

buck scent seems to be an acquired smell!  sometimes have to wash my hands half a dozen times before truly gone!  To put it in perspective, I have a predominantly white buck (has some tan spots on him) and in full rut he is a lovely shade of golden brown.. yuck!!  I have also discovered that on occasion I may have inadvertantly brushed up against one of my boys while quickly switching out water buckets and my neutered male cat goes crazy for the buck smell!!!  he is nuts... rolling around, rubbing up against that part of my leg, drooling, purring, flipping around.. hmmmm not sure what to even make of this.. but it is hilarious to watch!!!  forget catnip around here.. just go get some buck scent and the cat goes crazy!!!!:bun  oh and I recommend highly scented soaps and body washes.. the fruitier the better during rut!


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess the stinky time is upon us again.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 3, 2013)

I can smell mine 100' away but it just reminds me that fall is around the corner and then spring again. Ahh, the circle of life. I will say that my boys have changed their hair color from white to yellow for the upcoming season; only fitting as yellow is a nice fall color.

I have a nice soap that I make that removes buck odor, and other odors, quite nicely.


----------



## NaturesPace (Sep 4, 2013)

Does the buck smell make a difference in the does milk? I heard it can change the taste of the milk. Keeping the Bucks at a distance when milking is recommended???


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 4, 2013)

NaturesPace said:
			
		

> Does the buck smell make a difference in the does milk? I heard it can change the taste of the milk. Keeping the Bucks at a distance when milking is recommended???


I've noticed a difference yes.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Oct 17, 2018)

Well Y'all are making me think about using my power-washer on Lil-Billy more and more,{IF I did, it would be on low, of course...} I just have to get off the floor from laughing. He isn't able to reach the Female Alpine "YET"? He's a Dwarf Nigerian, only around 7-9 months, but he's been trying . The lady who I got him from said get him a step stool


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 20, 2018)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> *Ok I don't know how to put this delicately. I've only owned bucks since I have had these babies, 6 months. They are just now "hitting puberty". I was sitting in my buck pen watering them when all of a sudden one bucks pizzle came out and he turned around and mouthed it until he ejaculated in his own mouth and then ate it. No I am not kidding. I am not easily affected by anything but that is the last thing I ever expected to see. THEN about 2 minutes later the other one did it!!! There's 3 boys, all about 6-7 months and they still act like cute little babies until about this week when now they are pushing me with their heads, and now this.
> 
> I know bucks have unusual behaviors, but now I'm weirded out.... PLEASE TELL ME THIS NORMAL!!?!!?!!*




Perfectly normal! LOL! I would take a squirt bottle with me and spray them every time they butt you. This is unacceptable behavior. Be careful sitting in your buck pen because those bucks could butt or worse try to mount you.


----------

